# DIY Free Target



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

I built this target last summer with my girls. I just got a new bow so I've been shooting it regularly. There is an excellent YouTube video with plans to make one. Hats off to the gentleman that took his time to make the video. This target was totally free using salvaged materials. It has wicked stopping power! I'll post a link to the video later. I'm unable to post links at the moment.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## t.stoute (Aug 10, 2008)

Like it. What material did you use for the face?


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

t.stoute said:


> Like it. What material did you use for the face?


The face is a bag that you get if you get topsoil delivered to your house by the cubic yard. You have to pay a deposit on the bags. Ask a landscaping place for the ripped bags. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## t.stoute (Aug 10, 2008)

Stuffing a third hand rag bag right now but planning on building one like yours next


----------



## TCBowHunt (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice! Link?


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

https://youtu.be/-4zhWIpX61w

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

TCBowHunt said:


> Nice! Link?


I posted the link below.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffin1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Great Idea I have to make one of those, I have most everything I need already


----------



## Jamin92 (Dec 25, 2014)

How tightly did you pack the plastic wrap in there? It looks like it will stop an arrow really well. What poundage bow are you shooting at it?


----------



## Jamin92 (Dec 25, 2014)

How tightly did you pack the plastic wrap in there? It looks like it will stop an arrow really well. What poundage bow are you shooting at it?


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

Jamin92 said:


> How tightly did you pack the plastic wrap in there? It looks like it will stop an arrow really well. What poundage bow are you shooting at it?


I packed it very tight. Maybe to tight. I stood on the plastic wrap to pack it down. It stops arrows from an Excalibur Matrix 380. My compound is 70lbs. My neighbour sighted in his crossbow on this target. Works awesome. I've never had an arrow penetrating through the back of the target. I think my target may be 18" thick instead of 15" like the video.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice build


----------



## dlehnert (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice target!


----------



## TheChemist (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks sturdy and durable. Nice job! The kids look so proud haha :teeth:


----------



## jwscott (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice job. Great family project!!


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

TheChemist said:


> Looks sturdy and durable. Nice job! The kids look so proud haha :teeth:


Thanks! Fun summer project!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CladStabber (Aug 19, 2017)

Good ideal

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbzeppelin4 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

I'm definitely trying this. Nice job!


----------



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Great job!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dh7 (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like another weekend project to add to the list!


----------



## tmc81 (Oct 30, 2017)

That’s awesome! I can get the materials for the face and plastic wrap from work. I’ll be doing this very soon. Thanks for sharing


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice! Love that you included the young ones on building the project!


----------



## Archer3980 (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

i love things like this, they are great.

Before I bought a layered foam target, I used to use a box that a memory foam matress came in.

filled it with an old duvet and some old clothes, and it last a lot of arrows.

when the front and back were shot to bits, I just taped some more cardboard onto the faces and carried on.

In truth I think I only bought the layered foam because it seems more professional when I became a coach


----------



## e30user (Feb 13, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubby1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Awesome target.


----------



## Hawkitwins (Jan 22, 2019)

Going to give this a try


----------



## trippe64 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good job


----------



## Toelke55 (Feb 19, 2019)

I like to use a cardboard box that new toilets come in (I have a plumber buddy) and fill it full of old rags. It is an indoor target only but I can shoot 13 yards in my basement


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice looking project


----------



## rbutcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## rbutcher (Jan 9, 2018)

the little ones involved that what being a parent is all about


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the post. I'll have to start saving my amazon packaging now.


----------



## Joshingunow (Jul 29, 2015)

Sweet idea im going to start on one of my own but twice as big


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice


----------



## LTesnohlidek (Sep 21, 2017)

looks great


----------



## andrewsb12 (Feb 8, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BlackPot (Dec 2, 2018)

Very clever. My dad owns a flooring store, going to start saving all that packaging material


----------



## Bigmike1968 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice target


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

nice job


----------



## Suds71 (Jul 19, 2014)

Do your arrows pull easy?


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Great idea.


----------



## celticsman44 (Sep 27, 2014)

I like the roof.


----------



## abbaba969 (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## jreb3369 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm gonna have to build one of these. Can anyone comment on how well the pallet wrap stops arrows after it gets rain-soaked?? I forgot to bring in my Rag Bag before a rainstorm and it's taking forever to dry all the clothes I used for fill.


----------



## Cyder (Aug 10, 2018)

jreb3369 said:


> I'm gonna have to build one of these. Can anyone comment on how well the pallet wrap stops arrows after it gets rain-soaked?? I forgot to bring in my Rag Bag before a rainstorm and it's taking forever to dry all the clothes I used for fill.


I have a bag target I stuffed with pallet wrap. I left it out in a torrential downpour and there was no difference in stopping power. It’s plastic so it’s waterproof. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac2516 (Oct 26, 2015)

awesome looking target


----------



## labyrinth888 (Jan 11, 2019)

good thinking ! 
really usefull ! 
recycling and shooting !!

thanks for sharing it !!!


----------



## gfwireman (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Truegrit (May 13, 2019)

Great idea. I'm in the process of making one now.


----------



## Adipose (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks good. I’m also working on making a similar one as well.


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

looks nice


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelwood (Aug 4, 2019)

Very creative.


----------



## Hayescj21 (Aug 1, 2019)

Very nice! Free is my favorite 4 letter "f" word!


----------



## Stubby3 (Oct 27, 2017)

Pretty Cool!!


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

Might have to try this, thanks!


----------



## 21nwingate (Jul 22, 2019)

nice way to save some money


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

nice a good way to save money


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice...


----------



## Shooter1543 (Mar 22, 2017)

Did you have any trouble pulling the arrows out, or did you need to use arrow lube?


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Shooter1543 said:


> Did you have any trouble pulling the arrows out, or did you need to use arrow lube?


Having shot through these types of targets before, your arrow pulls extremely easy with no need to lube them up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rojo grande (Dec 29, 2019)

great idea, once my bag target goes out i'll have to try it


----------



## Bwsmith19 (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice how much does it weigh and how do the arrows pull?


----------



## Cgw05 (Dec 31, 2019)

That’s awesome, think I may have just found a use for that old cabinet television!


----------



## jbyrne81 (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice


----------



## T_Rone (Oct 10, 2018)

👍🏼


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

It surprising what can work as a target block. I have cut sheets of cardboard and stacked them tightly into a large box then duct taped it closed. It worked great for a while. When that died, I packed a couple old blankets in a box and that worked well also! Of course I finally broke down and bought something more permanent though these did the trick for a while.


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

Turning this type of target is key to keeping from shooting through.


----------



## Dustyroads85 (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Frank Eaton (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks nice! Will be my next project.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Watching as I too need to build a custom sized target for home use...


----------



## Pianalto.j (Aug 5, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## 06rexwagon (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd like to have a larger backstop in my yard like that. My kids miss the block from time to time and arrows add up.


----------



## POWER2409 (Nov 8, 2017)

Will definitely have to build one for my nephew! He might have a few years before he can pull a bow back, but looks like a fun project!


----------



## froo1173 (May 3, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Jsundste (Jan 8, 2020)

Awesome idea, might have to give this a try!


----------



## FISHAWNEGO (Oct 7, 2019)

nice!


----------



## Rtockstein (May 7, 2019)

this is awesome


----------



## Rtockstein (May 7, 2019)

another good way to make a shooting bag is to use a 50lb old grain or malt bag (like what brewers grains come in) and stuff it with old clothing, towels, etc.


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks sweet


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

Love it man! Good work


----------



## adamkeske (Mar 22, 2019)

Great target. Does anyone have an idea for making a backstop?


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

adamkeske said:


> Great target. Does anyone have an idea for making a backstop?


Two posts a cross beam on the top and a peice of old carpet draped over the cross beam. Two peices make it more durable. The loose carpet absorbs the energy of the arrow and makes an incredible back stop. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good. How’s it holding up?


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this! Looks like a simple, cheap project, just my type. And I will need a new target one of these days, that's for sure. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks good , I have a heavy cardboard box stuffed with plastic works pretty good indoors.


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

This looks like a great weekend project. Hopefully when I get all my wifes projects done she will let me do one for myself!


----------



## Havers2004 (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## fatsurfer (Dec 27, 2019)

fun family project


----------



## Jack Whitmire (Jan 11, 2020)

That is a cool target


----------



## LeHenrri (May 22, 2017)

I like it, but my daughter would insist on pink


----------



## Sirenobie (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice looking target. I have almost the exact same, except mine is stuffed tight with used shrink wrap. The exterior layer consists of a layer of chicken wire screen covered with a burlap bag. Works great!


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

looks nice!


----------



## Prestonn (Dec 22, 2019)

Awesome! Going to have to try making one of my own. Thanks for the idea


----------



## m_carreon (Dec 21, 2018)

Love it


----------



## HigdemHunter (Aug 24, 2017)

Very cheap and looks great!


----------



## mr.glass (Jan 23, 2020)

Great idea! Going to try one of these.


----------



## UTElkhuntr (Jan 14, 2020)

Threw some shingles on top as well! Very cool idea, how easy is it to pull the arrows out with that material? I know some can get kinda sticky or hold your arrow more than others.


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

looks great thank for the idea


----------



## sfeuerborn (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## BHawkins74 (Jan 19, 2020)

If your not opposed to spending a bit money, Lowe's, and Home Depot sells a product called bagster. It is a bag like dumpster that would make a good face material.


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Great idea


----------



## BCH1313 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## scubarcher (Jan 31, 2020)

That’s cash


----------



## chipdip (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

Great idea!


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

I love the roof on your target.


----------



## Hawkdog (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome, and a great way to get the kids involved and interested early.


----------



## claysshooting (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## CharlieTN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is a project that is definitely on my list to make a larger target. 

How well do the grocery store bags work for the stuffing material? I figure they would work just as well and I can get those fairly easily. 

Have to start keeping all of this type of material and building up since I don’t have easy access to scrap.


----------



## theartboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Is there an advantage or need to putting more than a single layer of material on the face of the target? Or is it just easier to replace the face as it gets shot up?


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

I put two layers on the face. Just thought it'd be more durable.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

Target is over 2 years old. Still going strong and I've only shot one side. This target is better than anything on the market. Only downside is it's not portable.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwarr (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool, thank you


----------



## Justin4232 (May 27, 2018)

sweet


----------



## Hunting Triath (Oct 22, 2013)

Great job


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice Job.. I have done one nearly identical


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

way nicer then my dang hay bale? makes me go Hey!


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

Any thoughts on whether or not this would work with sheep's wool on the inside?


----------



## fuzzydoodle (Feb 18, 2020)

Have you had to mess with, or add plastic at all? I've been grabbing all the shrink wrap we get at work, thinking of plastic or clothing.


----------



## Jb122 (Sep 22, 2019)

I wanted to make this target i only hesitated because a few guys i talked to about it said the friction/heat that occurs when you shoot into plastic it will sometimes melt to the shafts especially in the summer have you experienced this?


----------



## Jb122 (Sep 22, 2019)

Schluete sheeps wool will definetly work thats what a club by me uses in there targets are great to shoot great stopping power and 2 finger removal


----------



## touchstone8787 (Feb 26, 2020)

Incredible mileage! Im going to have to replace my carpets with one.


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

Jb122 said:


> I wanted to make this target i only hesitated because a few guys i talked to about it said the friction/heat that occurs when you shoot into plastic it will sometimes melt to the shafts especially in the summer have you experienced this?


No melting at all. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wbramsey80 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the idea


----------



## JohnP6262 (Apr 21, 2020)

I like the shingles


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

JohnP6262 said:


> I like the shingles


Agree I made one like this using a 'tote' bag from the local feed mill. The top was flat and within a year even painted it started falling off. Will be replacing with a slight angle and shingles. Simple ideas are the best!


----------



## Cote0321 (Apr 26, 2020)

cool idea


----------



## Scarchery (Aug 9, 2020)

Does the plastic melt onto the arrows?


----------



## tonner2000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Like it...gonna have to make one myself


----------



## Willyhunts2 (Nov 30, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## dfinley6 (Jul 30, 2018)

Will be making one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGLASER (Aug 19, 2020)

Great idea!


----------



## sbb1959 (Oct 31, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## sbb1959 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## Cyder (Aug 10, 2018)

Scarchery said:


> Does the plastic melt onto the arrows?


I have a similar target and no, I have not had any issues with the plastic adhering or melting to the arrow. Even in 100° heat!


-from somewhere in a hammock


----------



## Nards91 (Dec 25, 2015)

guess I know what I'm doing on my next day off. thanks for posting this!


----------

